# Exotic Vet Fees (split thread)



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

exotic can be defined as anything a vet will charge over £40 for a consultation for :whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> exotic can be defined as anything a vet will charge over £40 for a consultation for :whistling2:


so my dog then :whistling2: a rottweiler is now exotic :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

youre charged over £40 just for the consultation?
or do you mean for a visit and meds?
if youre charged more than £40 for just a consultation then id be changing vets!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> youre charged over £40 just for the consultation?
> or do you mean for a visit and meds?
> if youre charged more than £40 for just a consultation then id be changing vets!


TBH price doesn't really matter as long as the animal is correctly cared for :2thumb:. I'll happyly pay an extra £100.00 if the vet that is dealing with him is friendly, helpfull, does what I ask/needed in order to treat him correctly and safely with minimum stress. Sadly alot of vets are rubbish with anything other than flea, wormer and jabs, when you bring in a large dogs alot of vets "act" nervous (don't blame them) but it doesn't help dogs to trust them or the smell so on that "vets" intail so finding a vet who suits your animal and your needs rarely comes down to price in my eyes

thats prob why I always skint :lol2:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Couldnt agree more, mine is worth every penny and more!

He has correctly diagnosed virtually straight away any problems that have arisen in the past before testing but more than that, he just has 'a way' with animals. It amazes me every time, how skitty, frightened exotics just seem so relaxed in his hands. 

Plus, i have a fab time when i visit him, worried or not he makes me smile!

10/10 Lance Jepson!! :no1:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

paulajo said:


> Couldnt agree more, mine is worth every penny and more!
> 
> He has correctly diagnosed virtually straight away any problems that have arisen in the past before testing but more than that, he just has 'a way' with animals. It amazes me every time, how skitty, frightened exotics just seem so relaxed in his hands.
> 
> ...


some vets are like that and glad you found one but sooooo many don't seem to care or love animals, in the way they should. they are worth the possible extra, though most vets charge almost the same for the basics


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

My vet charges a tenner consultation for my sugar gliders *whistles*


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

yeh, I paid £15 in total for my water dragon to be seen, be wormed and have baytril... and I really like the vet, he seems very good, though he isn't specialised in exotics


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

It's between £20 & £30 for just a consultation round here :bash:


----------



## Samiwolton (Jul 10, 2011)

The nearest exotic vet to me charged £70 consultation!!!!  
Although he did only charge me £30 which is the normal price for domestic animals when I took one of my sugar gliders 
But charged me £70 for one of my snakes!

Sounds like he might be the most expensive exotic vet.

He was nice though and seemed to know what he was talking about/ took any suggestions I had on board


----------



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

I've only taken my iggy to the vets once - Trinity vets in Maidstone which specialises in exotics. She was gravid for the first time and I wanted to be sure that she was actually gravid and not ill, and get some advice on spaying, and afterwards the vet put it down as an initial check-up with no charge! :2thumb:

Would definitely recommend Trinity to anyone in the area, and not just because of the price. The vet was really nice and seems to be some sort of lizard whisperer.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I got a pregnancy ultrasound on my skunk for £40, which I though was very reasonable.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

to see my exotic vet its £30 but worth every extra penney, i see him for my budgies as local vets dont know much about them, once when i took one to see a normal vet as he was fully booked (he is only at my vets once a week and the only one in the area) the vet went and asked his advice and turned out i was worrieing over nothing (again lol) and the vet said to me she was gald my bird didnt need any treatment as she was worried when she saw on her computer she had a bird to see. 
So id rather pay more to see someone who actualy knows what there talking about then paying less to see someone who is just guessing.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

PPVallhunds said:


> to see my exotic vet its £30 but worth every extra penney, i see him for my budgies as local vets dont know much about them, once when i took one to see a normal vet as he was fully booked (he is only at my vets once a week and the only one in the area) the vet went and asked his advice and turned out i was worrieing over nothing (again lol) and the vet said to me she was gald my bird didnt need any treatment as she was worried when she saw on her computer she had a bird to see.
> So id rather pay more to see someone who actualy knows what there talking about then paying less to see someone who is just guessing.



Agree.
Treet the problem.
Without process of elimination.
Which costs more.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

My exotic vet charges £35 for a consultation fee, which I don't mind paying because he's great! An he really looks forward to seeing the gang when we bring them in! Once when one of my skunks stopped eating after loosing his mate I totally freaked out and took him straight down and he didn't charge me just gave me some great advice and I can't thank him enough!


----------



## Juliakay (Jul 11, 2012)

If anyone needs an exotics vet in the Rutland/Stamford, Lincolnshire area I can recommend Sarah Pellet at Stamford Veterinary Centre, Great Casterton, Stamford, Lincs. 01780 763180.


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

The most we have paid for a consultation was (I think) £110, that was just to see the vet without treatment, but that was a 10.30pm out of hours home call out on one of our wallabies.


----------

